# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  سوال

## programmer2009

سلام
من درطراحی windows ebmeddedه مشکل بر خوردم
نرم افزار component designer تعدادی از درایورهای من از جمله درایور کارت گرافیک و
کارت صدا را نمی شناسد.
لطفاراهنمایی کنید

----------

